# Need a short 18mm strap



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

Daughter has skinny wrists (16cm)

i am struggling to find a strap that goes small enough. Even with a NATO on smallest, it's still to big. Any good sources? Cheaper the better.

thanks in advance


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Have you tried shortening the NATO strap? Here's a how-to video:






Similar procedure applies to converting a NATO strap to a single piece pass-through strap. (Eliminates the second piece on the NATO so that only a single piece of nylon is under the watch.)


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Hirsch XS are short. I've always found limited by choice though


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

Some of the 18mm straps that Cousin's sell are quite short on the last hole, they are cheap too.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Solar Pilgrim said:


> Some of the 18mm straps that Cousin's sell are quite short on the last hole, they are cheap too.


 You've been busy today. Not long to the 50 now :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> You've been busy today. Not long to the 50 now :thumbsup:


 And the anti climax.


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

it'salivejim said:


> You've been busy today. Not long to the 50 now :thumbsup:


 Nearly there!



WRENCH said:


> And the anti climax.


 What do you mean?

Looks like I've made it!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Getting back on topic, have you thought about having a strap custom made? One of our members, @Miterant makes excellent quality leather straps, and you can specify the exact length and lug width (and probably even the hole spacings) so the strap could be as short as you like, and unique to you and your daughter. I haven't had any done myself yet, but he does come highly recommended by a lot of members on here. Just a thought anyway.

On a separate note, what style of watch does your daughter like? I've got quite a few small watches collected over the years, and given the size of my wrists they're no good to me, so I might be able to donate one to you if I've got any that are suitable. Let me know (via PM if preferred) and I'll see what I can do :thumbsup:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Perlon is another option...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Richard734 said:


> Daughter has skinny wrists (16cm)
> 
> i am struggling to find a strap that goes small enough. Even with a NATO on smallest, it's still to big. Any good sources? Cheaper the better.
> 
> thanks in advance


 Have a look here,

https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-h204-Extra-Short-Straps.html


----------

